# Beezus, Rosie, and 25 rittens



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a few photos of everyone I've been talking about lately. Still looking for good homes for new baby ratties!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Um... I don't see any pictures :?


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Opps! Crud.
I can't work it!

http://picasaweb.google.com/dkirschling/BeezusRosieBabies

Maybe this?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

hehe Those work


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*they are so cute, are you keeping all the babies? *


----------



## ratpaws (May 21, 2007)

Ahhh! So cute =)
When will they be ready to go?
I have family in WI. My aunt is coming down here fairly soon and she could bring some with her, possibly. Could you send me a PM? Thanks. =)


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Nice pictures! Which ones are males and which are females?


----------

